
OpenSSH vulnerability - sajal83
http://seclists.org/oss-sec/2015/q3/173
======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9924632](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9924632)

------
mondoshawan
I guess I must be missing something -- why would you ever want the client to
specify auth mechanisms to the server at all?

